# Costa Rica, Panama Curiencies



## cheers (Jan 29, 2006)

I assume both countries will accept U.S.$ but do they have there own $, how are things priced ?


----------



## eal (Jan 29, 2006)

*1$ = 500 CR colones*

I have not been to Panama, but in Costa Rica almost all tourist services will take US $ and will give you change in colones.  ATM's give colones, although I did come across an ATM in Liberia once that gave a choice of US $ or colones.  The exchange rate is pretty standard as well; the banks, ATM's and tourist services have exchange rates close to each other.


----------



## ojoy (Jan 29, 2006)

*Panama Currency*

Panama uses US dollars and there is no exchange rate.  Problem is, you'll get their old coins (Balboas) back for change, but really not a big deal.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 5, 2006)

Please make sure to tip as you would customarily tip elsewhere. We once invited another couple with us to Costa Rica, and they supposedly read in some travelguide book that you didn't have to tip in CR. So they never tipped, and we felt we had to tip more to compensate for their non-tipping ways. We also tipped housekeeping in the 2 br timeshare condo we had for a week. We learned a valuable lession about choosing our travel companions. And we would never travel with that couple again.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Feb 5, 2006)

*Panama vs CR*

I was in Panama (city) last year.
Like it a lot. Taxis cost $1.00 within the city (generally)
for most trips. Hotels can be quite reasonable.
May move there one day.
As previously stated: can receive change in local currency
(if u can ask for US and they´ll usually give it to u without problems).

CR: different kettle of fish.
Was last there around 4 years ago and found it quite expensive.
If I remember u can use dollars without problems.

Regards,
John

Visit my website


----------

